# .454 dia. lead bullets



## Peter (Oct 26, 2010)

will loading .454 dia. lead bullets in the .45acp case cause any problems feeding. Thank you.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DO NOT TRY THAT!!! It will blow your gun up like a grenade, and possibly your hand as well.

You need to stay at a max of .452 with lead/plated bullets and .451 with jacketed.

I suggest reading more reloading manuals and talk to as many experienced reloaders as you can.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

No way jose-------do not do that under any circumstances !!!!!! Buy swaged or cast lead bullets from established bullet makers. They will be sized @ .451
best all-round good for everything in any .45 acp pistol is a 200 grain semi-wadcutter, 5.0 bullseye powder, standard large pistol primer. After seating bullet to the proper depth in the case, use a taper crimp die to close the case mouth around the bullet.


----------

